# Intellij IDEA 8 - Wie ist eure Meinung?



## Lacos (2. Feb 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 

mittlerweile ist ja IDEA in Version 8 raus,
http://www.jetbrains.com/idea/index.html 

Da ich nur Eclipse nutze wollte ich mal hören ob es hier Personen gibt die IDEA produktiv einsetzen?

Wie zufrieden seid ihr? 

Wie ist die Unterstützung für gängige (J2EE)-Frameworks ( JSF, Spring, EJB3 etc..) 
implementiert? - Eher auf dem Niveau von Eclipse / WTP oder doch schon hier und da etwas besser/schlechter?


Bitte lasst den Thread aber nicht in einen Flamewar ausarten, danke!


_BTW: I*D*E*A* weil : "Der Titel darf aus Spamschutzgründen nicht das Wort 'idea' enthalten!" (wieso auch immer..)_

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Beiträge,
Lacos



_Dieser Beitrag wurde von L-ectron-X am 02.02.2009 um 23:30 Uhr editiert.
-Titel angepasst

Es ist leider so, dass entweder Bots oder Spamposter immer wieder versuchen, markante Wortkombinationen zu verwenden und mit unerwünschten Inhalten zu verknüpfen.
Daher sind solche (meist englische Begriffe) für die Benutzung in Thread-Titeln gesperrt._


----------



## byte (2. Feb 2009)

Lacos hat gesagt.:
			
		

> _BTW: I*D*E*A* weil : "Der Titel darf aus Spamschutzgründen nicht das Wort 'idea' enthalten!" (wieso auch immer..)_


...weil die Admins lieber rumfrickeln anstatt Captchas zu verwenden. :roll:


----------



## schalentier (2. Feb 2009)

Kein Flamewar... soso... ;-) ...ich versuchs mal.

Also ich setz IDEA jetzt schon seit Version 3.X ein. Und ich bin rundum zufrieden und gluecklich damit. 

Der Vergleich mit Eclipse hinkt etwas, da IDEA kein Rundum-Sorgenfrei-Packet darstellt. Es ist und bleibt eine Java Entwicklungsumgebung. Zwar ist die Unterstuetzung anderer Sprachen inzwischen recht weit fortgeschritten (Ruby, ROR, Javascript, Actionscript-Support sind ueberragend, fuer C/C++ oder PHP sollte man wohl lieber Eclipse nehmen), aber die volle "Pracht" spielt IDEA erst mit Java aus. 

Warum? Weil IDEA den ganzen Quellcode im Hintergund in einem riesigen AST (Abstract Syntax Tree) haelt. Allein deshalb sind im Editor Dinge moeglich, die sonst keine IDE bietet. Das faengt bei absoluten Kleinigkeiten an (z.B. Zeile nach oben/unten verschieben geht "syntaxaware" vor, d.h. Bloecke bleiben erhalten und es entstehen keine Syntaxfehler), die aber in ihrer Gesamtheit immer wieder Staunen produzieren - und hoert bei Refaktorings auf, von denen man mit Eclipse nur traeumen kann. Man hat beim Entwickeln wirklich den Eindruck, die IDE denkt mit. 

JEE Unterstuetzung ist super, auch wenn es keine graphischen Editoren gibt. Dafuer funktioniert Strg+Space einfach IMMER. Z.B. auch in den ganzen XML Dateien, und zwar nicht nur die Syntax ansich, sondern auch die Inhalte. 

Ich glaub es ist unmoeglich, alle netten Features aufzulisten - die muss man erfahren :-D

Wenn du wirklich interessiert bist, schau dir doch mal die ganzen Screencasts an (http://www.jetbrains.com/idea/training/demos.html#idea8 - gibt auch extra Kapitel fuer JEE). Oder lad dir einfach die Demo, damit kannste einen Monat lang rumexperimentieren.

Viel Spass dabei,


schalentier.

PS: Wenn du dir die Demo ansiehst, gugg unbedingt mal in den Productivity Guide (Help -> Productivity Guide). Dort ist aufgelistet, ob und wie oft du welche Features beim Coden benutzt hast - dort kann man sich viele Ideen holen, welche Shortcuts es lohnt, zu wissen ;-) Ausserdem lies die Tips of the day, die unter jedem Ladebalken erscheinen.


----------



## Lacos (2. Feb 2009)

Vielen Dank für den ausführlichen Kommentar. 
Klar kann man Eclipse auch als Platform sehen, aber mir geht es hierbei ledeglich um den Aspekt Java / J2EE Entwicklung.. Das hätte ich vielleicht bei meiner Frage deutlicher schreiben können.. 

Dass es nicht so viel grafische Unterstützung gibt finde ich nicht so schlimm. Aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen dass zumindest unter Eclipse mit den unzähligen Plugins oft nicht das gewünschte herauskommt, man muss von Hand nachbessern und wäre im Endeffekt schneller ohne die grafische Unterstützung gesesen.

Was sich schon mal super anhört ist das Syntax Highlighting auch in xml - Files etc. , bei Eclipse finde ich das ganze
etwas unglücklich..

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Performance aus? 

Bei größeren Projekten ( über 10.000 Klassen ) wird Eclipse / WTP allmählich träge und es macht nicht wirklich Spass.. Ist es bei IDEA ähnlich?


----------



## schalentier (2. Feb 2009)

Haengt von der Hardware ab... ^^

Also in meinem aktuellen Projekt gibts ca 10k Klassen. Das groesste Problem mit Eclipse sind dabei die unregelmaessig startenden "Building Workspace...". Besonders logischerweise nach einem manuellen Refresh (z.B. nach SVN-Update). Die dauern mit unter eeeewig. 

IDEA scannt automatisch alle Verzeichnisse und erkennt demnach Aenderungen sofort (kein Refresh notwendig). Dabei werden geaenderte Dateien neu geparst - was natuerlich einen Moment dauert. Insgesamt ist die Arbeit nicht langsamer als mit Eclipse, aber auch nicht wirklich schneller. Man wartet an anderen Stellen ;-) Aber man kann sich bei IDEA die Wartezeit mit den Tipps vertreiben (die wie gesagt unter jedem Ladebalken erscheinen). 

Einzig, du brauchst massig Speicher. Aber das gilt ja gemeinhin fuer alle Javaprogramme.


----------



## byte (2. Feb 2009)

schalentier hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das faengt bei absoluten Kleinigkeiten an (z.B. Zeile nach oben/unten verschieben geht "syntaxaware" vor, d.h. Bloecke bleiben erhalten und es entstehen keine Syntaxfehler), die aber in ihrer Gesamtheit immer wieder Staunen produzieren - und hoert bei Refaktorings auf, von denen man mit Eclipse nur traeumen kann. Man hat beim Entwickeln wirklich den Eindruck, die IDE denkt mit.


Welche Refactorings gibts denn bei IDEA, die Eclipse so nicht hat?



> JEE Unterstuetzung ist super, auch wenn es keine graphischen Editoren gibt. Dafuer funktioniert Strg+Space einfach IMMER. Z.B. auch in den ganzen XML Dateien, und zwar nicht nur die Syntax ansich, sondern auch die Inhalte.


Das kann Eclipse mit Webtools aber auch. Natürlich geht er dabei nach der DTD bzw. dem Schema, wenn eins angehängt ist. Wenn keins angehängt ist, gibts nur Content Assist für die Elemente, die schon existieren. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, was IDEA da mehr können soll, das würde dann an Hellsehen grenzen. 



> IDEA scannt automatisch alle Verzeichnisse und erkennt demnach Aenderungen sofort (kein Refresh notwendig).


Kann man auch in Eclipse so einstellen.

Bei mir gehen die Builds eigentlich recht zügig, aber hängst natürlich auch stark von der Kiste ab. Mein Projekt hier hat aber auch "nur" ~4k Klassen, dazu kommen aber noch haufenweise Target Plattform Plugins + externe Jars.


Ansonsten würde ich persönlich auch am liebsten auf IDEA umsteigen, weil ich schon viel gutes gehört habe. Bin allerdings projektbezogen bisher immer an Eclipse gebunden gewesen.


----------



## Lacos (2. Feb 2009)

Danke für die Antwort.. Ich werde mir mal die Trial herunterladen und Intellij ausprobieren.. 

An RAM mangelts nicht so sehr ( 4 GB , Dual Core), ich sehe schon meistens zu dass ich den Application Server / DB 
auf einen anderen Rechner auslagere.. Das mit den QuickTips ist jedenfalls eine nette Geschichte ;-)

Soweit ich gesehen habe gibts momentan keine direkte Portlet Unterstützung (JSR 168 / 286), 
weisst du denn ob schon irgendetwas hierzu in der Entwicklung ist (als Plugin etc..)?

Lacos


----------



## Lacos (2. Feb 2009)

Also diese Intentions sind ja mal nett:
http://www.jetbrains.com/idea/documentation/intentions.jsp


----------



## schalentier (2. Feb 2009)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> schalentier hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jetzt einzelne aufzuzaehlen bringts glaub ich nicht, was ich aber dazu noch loswerden moechte: Die Refaktorings basieren ebenfalls auf dem AST des kompletten Projektes. Z.B. das wohl am haeufigsten benutzte Refaktoring, Umbenennen, sucht nicht nur alle Referenzen der umzubenennenden Variable - sondern bietet auch das Umbenennen der Getter/Setter an, ersetzt lokale Variablennamen, passt die Javadocs entsprechend an und sucht auch Vorkommen in Nicht-Java-Dateien (Dokumentation, XML, etc). Zudem funktioniert das Umbenennen von Klassen auch mit SVN vernuenftig zusammen.

Ich weis, das Eclipse hier stark verbessert wurde, in letzter Zeit. Die meisten Refaktoring-Dialoge erinnern auch fatal an IDEA ;-) - und kommen dennoch nicht ran. (Meine Meinung... wenn das jemand anders sieht.. okay).



			
				byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > JEE Unterstuetzung ist super, auch wenn es keine graphischen Editoren gibt. Dafuer funktioniert Strg+Space einfach IMMER. Z.B. auch in den ganzen XML Dateien, und zwar nicht nur die Syntax ansich, sondern auch die Inhalte.
> 
> 
> Das kann Eclipse mit Webtools aber auch. Natürlich geht er dabei nach der DTD bzw. dem Schema, wenn eins angehängt ist. Wenn keins angehängt ist, gibts nur Content Assist für die Elemente, die schon existieren. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, was IDEA da mehr können soll, das würde dann an Hellsehen grenzen.



Hehe, probiers aus und staune ^^. 

Oder schau mal hier, ab Folie 30: http://www.jetbrains.com/idea/training/demos/web.html
Das was dort mit einem Imagetag passiert, geht halt mit allem so in der Art. 



			
				byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > IDEA scannt automatisch alle Verzeichnisse und erkennt demnach Aenderungen sofort (kein Refresh notwendig).
> 
> 
> Kann man auch in Eclipse so einstellen.


Wo und wie? Also "Build automatically" kenn ich, wenn das eingeschaltet ist, kann ich ueberhaupt nicht mehr arbeiten, da dann Eclipse quasi immer am bauen ist... zudem wird da nicht mit dem Verzeichnis synchronisiert.



			
				byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ansonsten würde ich persönlich auch am liebsten auf IDEA umsteigen, weil ich schon viel gutes gehört habe. Bin allerdings projektbezogen bisher immer an Eclipse gebunden gewesen.


Kenn ich. Aber grundsaetzlich find ich, sollte jeder Entwickler selber entscheiden, mit welcher IDE er arbeiten moechte.


----------



## byte (2. Feb 2009)

schalentier hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hehe, probiers aus und staune ^^.
> 
> Oder schau mal hier, ab Folie 30: http://www.jetbrains.com/idea/training/demos/web.html
> Das was dort mit einem Imagetag passiert, geht halt mit allem so in der Art.



Das ist in der Tat nett. Aber das ist halt nicht der generische XML-Editor sondern ein HTML- bzw. JSP-Plugin. Ähnlich nette Plugins gibts für Eclipse auch, siehe z.B. der XML-ContentAssist der Spring IDE.

Aber ich will Dir da gar nicht widersprechen, IDEA bringt für viele Bereiche Out-Of-The-Box besseren Support mit als Eclipse. Das Probleme bei Eclipse sehe ich einfach darin, dass viele Plugins einfach nicht so gut sind. Liegt aber wohl auch daran, dass IDEA ein kommerzielles Produkt ist, während Eclipse frei ist.

Hätte ich persönlich die Wahl, dann würde ich auch auf IDEA umsteigen. Aber alles kann man sich halt leider nicht aussuchen. 



> Wo und wie? Also "Build automatically" kenn ich, wenn das eingeschaltet ist, kann ich ueberhaupt nicht mehr arbeiten, da dann Eclipse quasi immer am bauen ist... zudem wird da nicht mit dem Verzeichnis synchronisiert.


Genauso wie es Build automatically gibt, so gibts auch Refresh automatically. Ist aber standardmäßig in den Einstellungen deaktiviert. Einfach mal nach 'Refresh' suchen. 
Ich habe übrigens keine Probleme mit Build automatically, ausser wenn ich mal an so monolithische Konstrukte rangehe (10k+ LOC Klassen, die an 934895 Stellen benutzt werden).


----------



## Lacos (2. Feb 2009)

Wie sieht es denn mit Featureupgrades aus, kann man z.B. noch hoffen dass z.B. irgendwann Portletunterstützung in der 8er Version hinzukommt? Dann auch kostenlos für Lizenznehmer der 8er Version?

Oder sind solche Dinge dann für die nächste Major Version (9) vorgesehen?


----------



## Lacos (2. Feb 2009)

Ja es ist wohl vermutlich das es einem vorkommt wie aus einem Guss.. 

Man denke da nur z.B. die SVN Unterstützung.. Warum diese noch nicht standardmäßig in so einem Komfort wie CVS impl. ist, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.. Wahrscheinlich weil das Eclipse Projekt nicht primär den Fokus auf Java / Entwicklung setzt sondern eher auf die gesamte Platform ( IBM mischt da ja noch ordentlich mit.. )

Zweitens ist das so eine Sache mit den Plugins, manche sind wirklich super und manche sind schlecht und ziehen mitunter das ganze Eclipse performancetechnisch total in den Keller (xml on-the-fly Validierung usw..)

Lacos


----------



## maki (2. Feb 2009)

Hi schalentier,



> Jetzt einzelne aufzuzaehlen bringts glaub ich nicht, was ich aber dazu noch loswerden moechte: Die Refaktorings basieren ebenfalls auf dem AST des kompletten Projektes. Z.B. das wohl am haeufigsten benutzte Refaktoring, Umbenennen, sucht nicht nur alle Referenzen der umzubenennenden Variable - sondern bietet auch das Umbenennen der Getter/Setter an, ersetzt lokale Variablennamen, passt die Javadocs entsprechend an und sucht auch Vorkommen in Nicht-Java-Dateien (Dokumentation, XML, etc). Zudem funktioniert das Umbenennen von Klassen auch mit SVN vernuenftig zusammen.
> 
> Ich weis, das Eclipse hier stark verbessert wurde, in letzter Zeit. Die meisten Refaktoring-Dialoge erinnern auch fatal an IDEA icon_wink.gif - und kommen dennoch nicht ran. (Meine Meinung... wenn das jemand anders sieht.. okay).


hört ich in der Tat an als ob du die Eclipse Refactorings beschreibst 

@Lacos



> Man denke da nur z.B. die SVN Unterstützung.. Warum diese noch nicht standardmäßig in so einem Komfort wie CVS impl. ist, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.. Wahrscheinlich weil das Eclipse Projekt nicht primär den Fokus auf Java / Entwicklung setzt sondern eher auf die gesamte Platform ( IBM mischt da ja noch ordentlich mit.. )


Finde Subversive genauso komfortabel für SVN wie die Standard CVS Unterstützung, ausser dass man sie noch manuell nachinstallieren muss.


----------



## Wildcard (2. Feb 2009)

Hat zwar auch nichts mit der eigentlichen Frage zu tun, aber auch Eclipse hält einen AST vor und Refresh braucht man ganz einfach nicht, weil man den Workspace nur innerhalb von Eclipse verändert, dann bleibt der auch synchron. Sollte man (warum auch immer) dennoch ein refresh benötigen, dann wird ein Resource Delta erzeugt und inkrementell gebuildet, wüsste nicht was irgendeine andere IDE an dieser Stelle besser machen könnte.
IDEA hat nach allem was man liest und hört wirklich nette Ideen und viele Eclipse Dinge sind gnadenlos abgekupfert, aber davon profitieren ja alle. 
Das einzige Usability Problem an Eclipse ist, dass die offiziellen PlugIns praktisch nie zweckgebunden sind, sondern immer ein Framework für marktreife 3rd Party Tools darstellen sollen. Eine Demo Implementierung wird zwar mitgeliefert, aber das ist i.d.R. nicht das primäre Ziel des Projekts und daher oft unfertig (siehe VEP, UML2.0,...).
Als Plattform jedoch unschlagbar, da sich mit Eclipse eigentlich alles machen lässt und es IMO gerade zu der Softwareplattform schlechthin wird. Sei es verteilt mit ECF, webbasiert mit RAP, oder als klassisches RCP Framework für Desktopanwendung. Die Toolchain ist dank EMF, EMFT, GMF, XText,... einfach unschlagbar.
Aber wie gesagt, hat wenig mit der eigentlichen Frage zu tun  :bae:


----------



## Lacos (2. Feb 2009)

Dass die Eclipse Platform sehr gut gelungen ist werden ja alle zustimmen.. Das Produkt und die Konzepte dahinter sind wirklich durchdacht und gut.. 

In diesem Thread wollte ich das allerdings mehr bei der alltäglichen Java-Entwicklung betrachten, also als Java-IDE..

@maki
Ja, Subversive geht da in die richtige Richtung.. Ich hoffe das es bald sofort im Paket ausgeliefert wird.. 

@maki
Ich wüsste nicht dass Eclipse Refactoring (z.B. Klassenname umbenennen) auch auf nicht Java Dateien anwendet.. Habe ich noch nie erlebt.. Zumal es da manchmal auch Probleme gibt wenn von der zu umbennenden Klasse weitere Klassen erben usw.. Also so toll finde ich das Refactoring in dem speziellen Fall auch nicht.. Keine Ahnung ob IDEA da schlauer vorgeht.. 

Lacos


----------



## Wildcard (2. Feb 2009)

Lacos hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @maki
> Ich wüsste nicht dass Eclipse Refactoring (z.B. Klassenname umbenennen) auch auf nicht Java Dateien anwendet.. Habe ich noch nie erlebt.. Zumal es da manchmal auch Probleme gibt wenn von der zu umbennenden Klasse weitere Klassen erben usw.. Also so toll finde ich das Refactoring in dem speziellen Fall auch nicht.. Keine Ahnung ob IDEA da schlauer vorgeht..


Klar, zum Beispiel in plugin.xml usw. Im Wizard lässt sich update fully qualified names in non-java files auswählen, dann ist aber AFAIK eine Preview vorgeschrieben.

Subversive wird ausgeliefert sobald die rechtlichen Probleme mit den Konnektoren behoben sind. Bis dahin kannst du dir problemlos deine Wunschkonfiguration bei Yoxos zusammenstellen und zB als Profil für dein ganzes Team speichern  :toll: 
Du kannst auch ein minimales Eclipse mit installiertem Buckminster für die ganze Firma hinterlegen und jedes Team pflegt dann ein einfaches Query um die entsprechende Zielplatform zu materialisieren. Alternativ kann man sogar ein Eclipse serverseitig installieren und neue PlugIns remote an die Clients weiterverteilen.


----------



## maki (2. Feb 2009)

> @maki
> Ich wüsste nicht dass Eclipse Refactoring (z.B. Klassenname umbenennen) auch auf nicht Java Dateien anwendet.. Habe ich noch nie erlebt.. Zumal es da manchmal auch Probleme gibt wenn von der zu umbennenden Klasse weitere Klassen erben usw.. Also so toll finde ich das Refactoring in dem speziellen Fall auch nicht.. Keine Ahnung ob IDEA da schlauer vorgeht..


Ja das geht, zB. für xml Dateien wie von Wildcard beschrieben.

Hatte selbst noch nie Probleme mit dem umbennen von Klassen von der geerbt wird.


----------



## byte (2. Feb 2009)

Manchmal sind die Eclipse Refactorings aber schon etwas eigenartig. 

Beispiel:
Klasse A implementiert Interface B. Nun habe ich in Klasse A eine Methode C, die einen privaten Member D aus A benutzt. Wenn ich nun C per "Pull Up..." ins Interface B ziehe, dann ändert Eclipse die Sichtbarkeit von D von private auf default. Sinn? ???:L


----------



## maki (2. Feb 2009)

>> Sinn? 

k.A. ehrlich gesagt... ???:L


----------



## Lacos (2. Feb 2009)

Nunja ein Interface ist nun mal Schnittstelle (nach Außen) gegen die normalerweise andere Enwtickler programmieren..

Macht doch auch keine Sinn dort irgendwas private zu deklarieren.. Oder kann mal einer ein Beispiel nennen?

Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher aber ich meine es darf in einem Interface alles nur public sein..


----------



## maki (2. Feb 2009)

Lacos hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nunja ein Interface ist nun mal Schnittstelle (nach Außen) gegen die normalerweise andere Enwtickler programmieren..
> 
> Macht doch auch keine Sinn dort irgendwas private zu deklarieren.. Oder kann mal einer ein Beispiel nennen?
> 
> Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher aber ich meine es darf in einem Interface alles nur public sein..


Ales richtig was du sagst, aber in diesem Falle unzutreffend 

Es gibt imho keinen Grund D als default zu deklarieren.


----------



## L-ectron-X (2. Feb 2009)

<off topic>



			
				byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...weil die Admins lieber rumfrickeln anstatt Captchas zu verwenden. :roll:


Da gebe ich dir völlig Recht. Es gibt zwar ein Captcha für die Registrierung, aber nicht für Gast-Postings. Darauf habe ich mal stevg angesprochen, der meinte, dass er das blöd finden würde...

Deshalb werden alle Postings mit einer Blacklist gefiltert, die leider auch ganz legale Begriffe drin hat, weil diese gerne für Spam und unerlaubte Inhalte verwendet werden. Einerseits hat das Skript einen Bug, den wir aber nicht mehr bis Einführung der neuen Forumsoftware beseitigen werden. Andererseits ist es ziemlich schwierig, die Begriffe festzulegen, die oft mit Spampostings auftreten. 
Bei Schwierigkeiten mit Titeln kümmere ich mich gerne um eine Anpassung der Blacklist, so dass es weniger Ärger damit gibt. In diesem Fall bitte eine PN an mich.

</off topic>


----------



## byte (3. Feb 2009)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Lacos hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jo, das Interface hat ja nichts mit dem Member zu schaffen.


----------



## schalentier (3. Feb 2009)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hat zwar auch nichts mit der eigentlichen Frage zu tun, aber auch Eclipse hält einen AST vor und Refresh braucht man ganz einfach nicht, weil man den Workspace nur innerhalb von Eclipse verändert, dann bleibt der auch synchron. Sollte man (warum auch immer) dennoch ein refresh benötigen, dann wird ein Resource Delta erzeugt und inkrementell gebuildet, wüsste nicht was irgendeine andere IDE an dieser Stelle besser machen könnte.



Aenderungen von ausserhalb kommen genau dann vor, wenn man z.B. einen Codegenerator benutzt, der eben Code generiert (z.B. aus einem ANT heraus). Dann muss man das irgendwie refreshen... und ja, wie ich oben gesagt habe, geht es mit IDEA nicht wirklich spuerbar schneller. Aber immerhin wird dort angezeigt, was er grad tut (welches File grad gescannt wird - das alleine scheint irgendwie schneller... als einfach nur "building workspace... 7%") ^^.

Und nochmal kurz zum Umbenennen-Refaktoring: Neulich wollte ich eine Klasse umbenennen mit Eclipse, weil im Projekt eben Eclipse eingesetzt wird. Wir benutzen SVN. Ihr glaubt nich, was hier los war, als ich feststellen musste, dass Eclipse es nicht auf die Reihe bekommen hat, die Datei SVN-getreu (inkl. History) umzubenennen. ARGL....

Aber in diesem Thread gings ja um die Vorteile von IDEA, nicht um die Nachteile von Eclipse. Demnach kann ich nur nochmal wiederholen, was oben schonmal genannt wurde: IDEA ist Out-Of-The-Box deutlich smarter als Eclipse. Klar, mit guten Plugins kann man quasi alles haben, was bei IDEA schon dabei ist... aber letztendlich isses voellig Wurst. Jeder benutzt, was er fuer am besten haelt und gut ist - und IDEA kann ja auch Eclipseprojekte oeffnen... ;-)

Zudem find ich das Konzept mit den Perspektiven... nunja... ungluecklich. Warum kann ich z.B. "Open Type" nicht im Synchronize View benutzen?  Find ich verwirrend.


----------



## byte (3. Feb 2009)

schalentier hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aenderungen von ausserhalb kommen genau dann vor, wenn man z.B. einen Codegenerator benutzt, der eben Code generiert (z.B. aus einem ANT heraus). Dann muss man das irgendwie refreshen... und ja, wie ich oben gesagt habe, geht es mit IDEA nicht wirklich spuerbar schneller. Aber immerhin wird dort angezeigt, was er grad tut (welches File grad gescannt wird - das alleine scheint irgendwie schneller... als einfach nur "building workspace... 7%") ^^.


Wie gesagt: Mit Refresh Automatically geht das auch mit Eclipse. Und wenn unten Building workspace steht, dann kannst Du auf das Icon daneben klicken. Dann bekommst Du den Progress Monitor als View. Da steht dann imo mehr Info drin. 



> Und nochmal kurz zum Umbenennen-Refaktoring: Neulich wollte ich eine Klasse umbenennen mit Eclipse, weil im Projekt eben Eclipse eingesetzt wird. Wir benutzen SVN. Ihr glaubt nich, was hier los war, als ich feststellen musste, dass Eclipse es nicht auf die Reihe bekommen hat, die Datei SVN-getreu (inkl. History) umzubenennen. ARGL....


Jo, diese Probleme kenne ich. Sowas ist sehr ärgerlich. Ist aber imo ein Problem vom SVN Plugin und nicht vom Eclipse Refactoring ansich. 

IMO ist die Eclipse IDE ansich sehr gut, aber viele Zusatzplugins einfach nur unausgereift. Die Eclipse Foundation sollte aber mal verstehen, dass gewisse Plugins einfach unabdingbar wichtig für Eclipse als IDE sind (SVN, Webtools, ...). In diese Plugins muss dann einfach mal mehr Arbeit investiert werden, um die Qualität der Konkurrenz anzupassen.

Ich habe den Eindruck, dass die meiste Arbeit in Eclipse als Plattform gesteckt wird und die IDE dabei zu kurz kommt.



> IDEA ist Out-Of-The-Box deutlich smarter als Eclipse. Klar, mit guten Plugins kann man quasi alles haben, was bei IDEA schon dabei ist...


Full ack.


----------



## Lacos (3. Feb 2009)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich habe den Eindruck, dass die meiste Arbeit in Eclipse als Plattform gesteckt wird und die IDE dabei zu kurz kommt.



Genauso kommt es mir auch vor, eben daher weil mit Eclipse eher andere Ziele ( das Platform Konzept) als 
"nur" eine JavaIDE verfolgt werden..
Nur wenn man diese "eierlegende Wollmilchsau" baut kommt es wohl oder übel zwangsläufig dazu dass einige Dinge zumindest aus Sicht eines Java Entwicklers nicht so 100% durchdacht sind.. 
Das was ich bisher in den Intellij Demos gesehen habe gefällt mir durchaus etwas besser..


----------



## Wildcard (3. Feb 2009)

schalentier hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aenderungen von ausserhalb kommen genau dann vor, wenn man z.B. einen Codegenerator benutzt, der eben Code generiert (z.B. aus einem ANT heraus). Dann muss man das irgendwie refreshen... und ja, wie ich oben gesagt habe, geht es mit IDEA nicht wirklich spuerbar schneller. Aber immerhin wird dort angezeigt, was er grad tut (welches File grad gescannt wird - das alleine scheint irgendwie schneller... als einfach nur "building workspace... 7%") ^^.


Als Builder in Eclipse einhängen (im einfachsten Fall das ANT Script) und danach automatisch, selektiv refreshen lassen.



> Und nochmal kurz zum Umbenennen-Refaktoring: Neulich wollte ich eine Klasse umbenennen mit Eclipse, weil im Projekt eben Eclipse eingesetzt wird. Wir benutzen SVN. Ihr glaubt nich, was hier los war, als ich feststellen musste, dass Eclipse es nicht auf die Reihe bekommen hat, die Datei SVN-getreu (inkl. History) umzubenennen. ARGL....


Welches PlugIn? Subclipse ist horror, aber mit Subversive sollte das kein Problem sein.




> Zudem find ich das Konzept mit den Perspektiven... nunja... ungluecklich. Warum kann ich z.B. "Open Type" nicht im Synchronize View benutzen?  Find ich verwirrend.


Um die Key Bindings pro Perspective zu minimieren und fokusiert zu arbeiten. Du kannst das aber ganz einfach auf deine Wünsche anpassen und open type auch in anderen Perspektiven zugänglich machen (Preferences).


----------



## Lacos (3. Feb 2009)

Habe mal so etwas die Preise verglichen.. Leider wird hier wie bei den meisten Produkten der Dollarpreis = (fast) Euro gesetzt.. 
Man kann auch nicht in USD bezahlen weil man das Land eingeben muss und dann automatisch in EUR zahlt..


----------



## Lacos (3. Feb 2009)

Also ich habe mal so ein 7-Tage J2EE / Struts Projekt ausgecheckt und eine Full Inspection drüber laufen lassen.. 
Ich kann nur sagen : WOW !!! 

So viele gute Vorschläge / Hinweise , auch in xml-Dateien usw. dass mir die Kinnlade heruntergefallen ist.. 
Die IDE hilft einem wirklich sauberen, guten Code zu schreiben.. 

Ich habe mich jetzt mal 2 Tage mit der IDE beschäftigt und bin restlos begeistert. Mit ist nichts Nachteiliges zu Eclipse aufgefallen.. 

Wenn das so weiter geht, dann wird die Personal Lizenz nach der Testphase gekauft. 
Man kann eindeutig zumindest im J2EE Umfeld produktiver arbeiten und schreibt durch die vielen Helfer / Inspections
viel besseren Code..


----------



## byte (3. Feb 2009)

Lacos hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mit ist nichts Nachteiliges zu Eclipse aufgefallen..


Naja, halt der Preis.


----------



## Lacos (3. Feb 2009)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Lacos hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja gut 230 Euro einmalig.. Wenn man z.B. MyEclipse lizensiert kostet das auch so etwa 60 Euro pro Jahr
und das ist bei weitem nicht so gut.. Aber kommt auch auf das Einsatzgebiet und das Bugdet an.. 
Wobei die Lizenzkosten bei kommerziellen Projekten ja nicht mehr als Peanuts sind..


----------



## byte (3. Feb 2009)

MyEclipse ist in meinen Augen unnötig. Die Plugins kann man sich auch alle so installieren.


----------



## Guest (3. Feb 2009)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> MyEclipse ist in meinen Augen unnötig. Die Plugins kann man sich auch alle so installieren.



Wenn ich da nur an den Java Server Faces support bei MyEclipse denke, ich weiss nicht ob man da so etwas 
mühsam nachinstallieren kann.. Hinzu kommt dass man auch nicht genau weiss was man sich da an Plugins zusammenstellt und diese letztendlich die ganze IDE performancetechnisch runterziehen oder unstabil machen.. 

Da ist mir schon eine gestestete Distribution lieber..


----------



## Wildcard (4. Feb 2009)

Schau dir zum Beispiel mal die public profiles bei Yoxos an:
http://ondemand.yoxos.com/geteclipse/start
Die kannst du auch als ausgangsbasis nehmen und beliebig verändern.


----------



## Lacos (5. Feb 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für eure Kommentare / Tips / Vorschläge.
Ich habe mir eine entsprechende personal Lizenz für IDEA gekauft, 
die IDE spielt meiner Ansicht nach und für mein Anwendungsgebiet ( J2EE & Co) 
in einer anderen Liga als Eclipse usw.. 

Es macht Spass damit zu entwickeln, und jeden Tag lernt man neue Funktionen 
die einem die Arbeit abnehmen/erleichtern.. 

Gruß,
Lacos


----------



## joon (11. Mrz 2009)

Hallo,

da in diesem Thread die IntelliJ-Experten sind, eine Frage diesbzgl.:

Ist es möglich mit IntelliJ Dateien direkt auf dem Server zu editieren?

Aptana (basiert auf Eclipse) bietet bspw. hierfür die Funktion Hosting -> Connect to existing Site an.

Damit kann man innerhalb von Aptana die Dateien auf dem Webserver editieren.

Geht es auch mit IntelliJ? Wenn ja, wie?


----------



## byte (11. Mrz 2009)

> Wenn ich da nur an den Java Server Faces support bei MyEclipse denke, ich weiss nicht ob man da so etwas
> mühsam nachinstallieren kann..


Wenn man JSF entwickeln muss, hat man ganz andere Probleme...


----------



## Lacos (17. Mrz 2009)

joon hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> da in diesem Thread die IntelliJ-Experten sind, eine Frage diesbzgl.:
> 
> ...



Hi, so eine Funktion ist mir bei IDEA nicht bekannt.


----------



## Lacos (17. Mrz 2009)

byto hat gesagt.:


> Wenn man JSF entwickeln muss, hat man ganz andere Probleme...



Welche denn? 
JSF (mit Facelets) ist doch um einiges besser/durchdachter als Struts..


----------

